# Aufdruck MintCard



## braungraphix (28. November 2005)

Habe mal wieder von meinem Chef eine ehrenvolle Aufgabe bekommen. Ich soll Ihm einige Entwürfe für einen Aufdruck auf einer Mintcard vorlegen. Sicherlich hat diese jeder schon einmal gesehen, es handelt sich dabei um Bonbonboxen im Chipkartenformat.
 Mein Vorgaben sind folgende: Es werden die Farben Orange (HKS8) und weiß verwendet. Das Format ist 71 + 41 mm mit abgerundeten Ecken. Weiterhin sollen eingebaut werden das Firmenlogo der Slogan "Frische Ideen für Ihr Marketing" und die URL so wie die Telefonummer.
 Leider habe ich hier auf der Arbeit nicht die Möglichkeit etwas hochzuladen somit kann ich meine Arbeiten erst am Abend posten. Fände das super, wenn Ihr mir Tipps geben könntet wie ich diesem Aufdruck das gewisse Etwas verleihen kann. Die Werbeagentur in der ich arbeitet hat sich spezialisiert auf Tourismus. Stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch und brauche nur Denkanstöße wie man dies ansprechend gestalten kann. Erwarte von keinem Enwürfe wäre für Veranschaulichungen jedoch sehr dankbar. Meine Entwürfe folgen heute Abend, wenn mein Chef bis dahin nicht die Nerven voll hat.

   Edit:
 Hier nun erste Entwürfe leider habe ich dir Schrift nicht in Pfade umgewandelt und die Schriften nicht hier aber zum betrachten sollte es reichen.
Entwürfe


----------



## da_Dj (28. November 2005)

Also auf die Schnelle fällt mir jetzt auch nicht so viel ein, aber hab' mal ein Entwurf gemacht, vielleicht kannst ja irgendwas davon übernehmen. Das Flugzeug als Asoziation für den Bereich Tourismus genauso wie die Sonne (ab ins Warme, grad bei der Jahreszeit), könnte natürlich genauso gut ein Schiff, ne Bahn etc. nehmen, aber das war jetzt mal #1 für mich


----------



## braungraphix (30. November 2005)

Danke geht wohl schon in die richtige Richtung. Vieleicht fällt dir ja noch was ein mache mir auch weiter meine Gedanken. Bin für jeden Denkanstoß dankbar.


----------



## suid (1. Dezember 2005)

braungraphix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin für jeden Denkanstoß dankbar.




Frische Ideen sind doch eigentlich Eure Aufgabe ?!


----------



## braungraphix (1. Dezember 2005)

Danke, dessen bin ich mir auch durchaus bewusst. Hattest du noch nie einen Moment wo dir einfach nichts einfällt oder du einfach keine Lust hast auf diese Aufgaben und dies zu einer Blockade führt? Naja bei mir treffen beiderlei Dinge zu.  Werde wohl auch sicherlich eine Lösung finden aber wollte diese Aufgabe eigentlich schnell hinter mich bringen.


----------

